# Ashihara book/pdf/anything!



## ultimatepunch (Jan 26, 2019)

Hi everyone 
Looking to start Ashihara Karate properly after being into boxing most my life and then dabbling with MMA, I was introduced to Ashihara Karate.
I am searching for any books/pdfs/Avi files but to limited success.
I can’t afford the prices that the original Ashihara books are goin for and they are few and far between!
Any one with any information or links or has a copy for sale that would be great.
Love this site and the members are genuinely helpful so any info is much appreciated !


----------



## JR 137 (Jan 26, 2019)

There is/was an online program available from a gentleman from South Africa, I believe. There was talk about it in the now defunct kyokushin4life forum. 

As for the price of Ashihara books, I haven’t looked into them personally, but I’d expect a pretty high price. They weren’t printed for very long, Ashihara is a legend within the knockdown community, and he passed away goin on 24 years ago. His stuff is going to be highly collectible.


----------



## ultimatepunch (Jan 27, 2019)

JR 137 said:


> There is/was an online program available from a gentleman from South Africa, I believe. There was talk about it in the now defunct kyokushin4life forum.
> 
> As for the price of Ashihara books, I haven’t looked into them personally, but I’d expect a pretty high price. They weren’t printed for very long, Ashihara is a legend within the knockdown community, and he passed away goin on 24 years ago. His stuff is going to be highly collectible.



Thanks for the reply il try and see if I can find a link to the program. Think i am going to save up and get a copy for myself.
Again thanks for the reply, new to the forum but the wealth of knowledge on here is amazing !


----------



## _Simon_ (Jan 27, 2019)

JR 137 said:


> There is/was an online program available from a gentleman from South Africa, I believe. There was talk about it in the now defunct kyokushin4life forum.
> 
> As for the price of Ashihara books, I haven’t looked into them personally, but I’d expect a pretty high price. They weren’t printed for very long, Ashihara is a legend within the knockdown community, and he passed away goin on 24 years ago. His stuff is going to be highly collectible.



Ah might have been Hoosain Narker's: My Karate Odyssey?

Or I remember there was a free book pdf that was on there too, it was something like Power Karate or something...

Ah I miss kyokushin4life hehe..


----------



## JR 137 (Jan 27, 2019)

It was most likely Hoosain Narker.


----------



## Yokozuna514 (Jan 28, 2019)

ultimatepunch said:


> Hi everyone
> Looking to start Ashihara Karate properly after being into boxing most my life and then dabbling with MMA, I was introduced to Ashihara Karate.
> I am searching for any books/pdfs/Avi files but to limited success.
> I can’t afford the prices that the original Ashihara books are goin for and they are few and far between!
> ...


Osu, it was definitely Kaicho Hoosain Narker from South Africa.  I remember him well from Kyokushin4life.  I've seen some of his instructional videos.  Interesting.   I do not believe he has any schools in NA.  Ashihara is not that big here.  There are more Enshin schools here as Shihan Ninomiya lives in the US.  I believe his son is still competing as well.  Enshin is close to what you can expect from Ashihara.  Similar concepts.


----------

